# My goats



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just a few pics of my little herd 

Our buckling "Bandit"

















"Zoe" 
with horns:

















And now without horns:









"Nina"

















Nadia & Star
(They are pretty inseparable)

























"Tina"
















(This is her WHY are you NOT petting me stare!")


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What beautiful, healthy goaties! Nina is a beauty, and I love the golden ones!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Adorable herd. I love the last picture of Nadia and Star. <3 <3 <3
Bandit is a handsome boy, and I love Zoe's colors. And of course, your other two girls are pretty beautiful too.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!! They are all very pretty


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

So sweet


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love your chickens too! :laugh:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

You have Beautiful Goats!!! and what a wonderful de-horning! Did you band Zoe? She really looks great!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice looking goats. So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice......... :thumb:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> You have Beautiful Goats!!! and what a wonderful de-horning! Did you band Zoe? She really looks great!


Yes, we banded her horns. We also banded horns on Nina and Bandit. Bandit is the only one growing small scurs. Looks like we will have to reband them eventually, if they ever get big enough.

Nadia had her horns burned twice and she still has small little nubs =/

Tina is going to have her horns banded one day... when she is not pregnant or in milking!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Skyz84 said:


> (This is her WHY are you NOT petting me stare!")


LOL!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------

